# Which "Day/Night cycle" product to use?



## sojessicaxx3 (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm really concerned with the lighting day/night situation. I know hedgehogs need a certain amount of light for their day/night cycle BUT, with what product should I use? I've been searching and searching no NO LUCK. I may be not searching hard enough or searching for the right thing but either way I just really need the product now because with winter coming up it's just scary that she might go into hibernation. /:


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

All you need is a light. It could be a desk lamp. But something more energy saving would be a better option for just money saving. And you can get a timer at places at Walmart or even CVS.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Now the light will do just that...give off light, but not heat. For heat you need to get a Ceramic Heat Emitter which gives off only heat, no light so you can use it both day and night. You will need a thermostat to control it with too.


----------

